# RR: 58b. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration)



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)










3.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1980)










4.	Maazel (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1978)










5.	Kubelík (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1951)










6.	Giulini (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)










7.	Sinopoli (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)










8.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1966)










9.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)










10.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1953)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)
3.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1980)
4.	Maazel (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1978)
5.	Kubelík (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1951)
6.	Giulini (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)
7.	Sinopoli (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)
8.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1966)
9.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)
10.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1953)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

